# Favorite Horse Movies?



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I love Spirit, Black Beauty and Two Bits and Pepper!

I don't remember BB too well, Merrylegs doesnt die does he?


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

No, Merrylegs doesn't die, Ginger dies 
Some of my favorites are Moondance Alexander, Black Beauty Hidalgo and Flicka


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

For the total fantasy...and incredible photography...The Black Stallion.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Beauty, Hidalgo, Secretariat, Warhorse and Seabiscuit are four of my favourites. I also have the older Disney one "Miracle of the White Stallions" which has some nice riding in it, but the story line is loose. :?

I loved National Velvet when I was younger, but I don't know how I'll feel about it as an adult and knowing more about horses than I did then. That does kind of flavor it, doesn't it?

I remember watching the Disney TV movies about horses too. Anyone remember these?
Cristobalito the Calypso Horse
The Horse in the Grey Flannel Suit
Run Appaloosa Run
Justin Morgan Had a Horse
Tonka or A Horse Named Comanche (went under both names)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The Man From Snowy River and Return to Snowy River. Saw the first one when I was three and I wanted to be Jim Craig ever since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Heh, I loved The Man From Snowy River xD

And Black Beauty is a classic, too <3


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

The Man From Snowy River <3
Also Dances With Wolves, Return To Snowy River (Which I may watch now), The Black Stallion, Black Beauty, War Horse, Secretariat, Seabiscuit, Hidalgo, Flicka (Because I had a bond like that with a horse), and National Velvet


----------



## LotusBlossom (Jun 2, 2013)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

Spirit, War Horse, and Black Beauty... Hands down!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit, Hidalgo, Misty of Chincoteague, Flicka, and Nico the Unicorn.

I have also seen National Velvet, Secretariat, The Black Stallion, Black Beauty, and the documentary on Seabiscuit. But they are not my favorites.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Spirit alllllllllllll the way. Hands down best horse movie ever.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

No question about it. The Lighthorsemen. None of the "hurray for Hollywood" bogus stuff about horses. (e.g. no feral horses suddenly being well trained and conditioned the first time they're ridden; no horse doing the impossible for the love of someone; no horses making a run that simply isn't possible; performing impossible feats, etc, etc, etc,..:lol

(for those who never saw it):
Based on the actual attack of the Australian Lighthorse on Beersheba during WW I. More accurate than most historical movies (not quite accurate on who actually believed and who doubted the false intelligence...not sure why they reversed it), but mostly extremely accurate with the horses, what they did, how they were used and how they performed.
The charge on Beersheba scene was incredible. Showing each progressive stage from deploying, advance at the walk, advance at the trot, advance at the canter and then charge. Complete with the drawn bayonets which is what they actually used.

The era of Cav had was ending, but that battle was one the examples of why the army should have kept mounted Infantry (although it wasn't US mounted Inf, but Australian....the value is still the same). They did realize it again during Afghanistan. There are still conditions where mounted troops are the best choice, but once it served it's purpose they disbanded it again.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

For those who've never seen it (and I think everyone should :lol, here's part of the Australian Lighthorse charge on Beersheba. This clip starts late (they're already deployed, but you can see the ambulances and stretcher barers coming on line) and it ends before the charge finishes (with them overrunning the trenches, engaging in close combat, etc....), but you get to see most of it.
And the relatively few casualties shown is actually accurate. The Lighthorse sustained under 100 casualties in that battle. The most successful mounted charge ever made against modern weapons (and it wasn't Cav :lol

I just with the clip was complete, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

My favorite horse movie is JAPPELOUP unhesitatingly !!


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 3, 2013)

The documentary called "Buck" is amazing. My trainer is friends with him too 0.0


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I love Ruffian but I always have to have tissues ready.


----------



## Hannahhh (Jul 18, 2013)

Hidalgo and Spirit are mine


----------

